# The last meal...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The last meal...before an afternoon nap that is. 

Sweet peas, corn, string beans, lima bean, sprouted wheat, oranges, bee pollen, yellow pepper, parsley and carrots....yumm? Baby thought so.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow. so much for one little birdie. i'm bad for making more then they can eat


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

look at pretty baby having a meal fit for a Queen  looks yummy...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> wow. so much for one little birdie. i'm bad for making more then they can eat



lol- me too but she likes variety and hey, it's my job to please her. Most of it is on the floor after she's done and the plate is ALWAYS empty after. She does eat alot of it...right before she tosses them on the floor...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

yea variety is good. Lets see what mine usually has. Green peppers, lettus, tomato, brocoli, um. cucumber, and sumthing else i can't remember. I put all these in ice cube trays take 1 one and add other thins if i can. if not at lease they get a feed.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> yea variety is good. Lets see what mine usually has. Green peppers, lettus, tomato, brocoli, um. cucumber, and sumthing else i can't remember. I put all these in ice cube trays take 1 one and add other thins if i can. if not at lease they get a feed.


The ice cube try is a great idea! Might help me with the portion control..LOL. I got a tiel and 8 budgies though so I'd need one icetray full everyday!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol i just give all 1 cube in the cage before i go to school its frozen and by the time it thaws and gets muched at i'm safe to do so. Easy way to give it to them to


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like a delicious snack for Baby!


----------

